# Cyberpunk 2077



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2012)

This game comes from the developer of the famous witcher series, i.e CDprojekt 



> CD Projekt RED has officially announced the title of its upcoming Cyberpunk RPG, Cyberpunk 2077. The game will take place in the world of Mike Pondsmith's pen-and-paper role playing game, and will feature a "multi-thread, nonlinear story designed for mature players." The company also revealed the game's new website and developer blog.
> 
> “The Team has to love the material. The Team has to want to be faithful to the material. The Team has to have the skills to execute the material and see that vision through to the end. They have to be on fire with the desire to make an extraordinary game.
> And that leads, at last, to why we hooked up with CD Projekt RED” – Mike Pondsmith commented, why he has chosen to work with the Polish game developer.
> ...



Cyberpunk 2077 title reveal - YouTube

[YOUTUBE]Q-x-SHvnL98[/YOUTUBE] via Nvidageek


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2012)

make it like 2046


----------



## Flash (Oct 22, 2012)

like Metro 2033?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

Well now thats something.


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> like Metro 2033?



2033 is not cyberpuknish enough. 2046 is and mature themes too.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 22, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well now thats something.



Yup afterall its CD projekt


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 22, 2012)

Another one of 'em cool punk games. lawl. 

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 23, 2012)

Checkout the new blog post with Mike describing his Cyberpunk vision- Part 2 of Mike Pondsmith

Can't express how much pumped up I am for this game.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow looks like another great game in waiting list.


----------



## abhidev (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's a trailer from an upcoming game from the makers of the 'Witcher'....the trailer looks gr8 and the concept is something to look forward to. Its also said that may take long as 2015 to release.




While it’s not clear exactly how artificial modification will fit into the gameplay of Cyberpunk 2077, CD Projekt RED managing director Adam Badowski provided some insight into how commonplace body modification is in Night City.

“In 2077 as we imagine it, technology will be so advanced that implants will fit in the tip of a needle, making modification easy. The decision to change will therefore be largely aesthetic and ostensibly harmless. Realskin synthetic skin looks real but is better than real. It’s soft, it has pores that subtly release sweat, but it is so much more. It’s amazing, those who adopt it look like pumped, modified dolls, because they are perfect, or some version of it. When people choose modification, they’re making a statement, they’re expressing a preference.”

“When somebody walks around with a chrome hand, it’s not because there’s some underlying technology that makes their hand look like that. It’s because they think chrome hands look cool. When somebody has a leg with servomotors, it’s because they choose to look extreme (like the best new carbon fiber bike). And their choice is completely based on style, it extends and enriches their style. You’ll get access to a rich arsenal of firearms, but if you want to have blades because they look cool, go for it. All these elements will make it into Cyberpunk 2077. 'Style Over Substance' is our core theme, after all.”

Full source --> IGN


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 11, 2013)

and..witcher 3(possibly) reveal on feb 5th


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2013)

2015...by that time we will have many other titles with life-like graphics


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2013)

I guess, there's already a thread on this.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 11, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> I guess, there's already a thread on this.



Then it will be merged with that


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

The bad thing is that game is too far away. But still waiting is better than a dumb game.


----------



## mohiuddin (Jan 11, 2013)

Looks interesting.
2015 is a long way to go.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 11, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> and..witcher 3(possibly) reveal on feb 5th



Are you serious  ?

WTH graphics :O Amazinnngggg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 11, 2013)

These guys release when it's done and when they feel it's done. Till I hear them say the dates, I wouldn't go guessing it's release dates.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 11, 2013)

Can't wait


----------



## Flash (Jan 11, 2013)

Impressive animation. I thought, she was the real model with those eyes.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 11, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Are you serious  ?
> 
> WTH graphics :O Amazinnngggg



They're working on two games, one of them is CyberPunk, and the other could possibly be Witcher 3.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 11, 2013)

^^ Yeah. I hope they put an end with Witcher 3 to that series.


----------



## Skud (Jan 18, 2013)

See how the trailer was created, simply amazing:-

Cyberpunk 2077 on Behance


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

Damn...Looks like I'll have to download the video and see it again and again. 

Did I see "Naya Saal" written in Hindi in one of those screenshot in the link provided by SKUD.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 19, 2013)

^^ Even i saw ..Don't tell me the game takes place in future INDIA :O


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

theserpent said:


> ^^ Even i saw ..Don't tell me the game takes place in future INDIA :O



I sure do hope so.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jan 19, 2013)

^The city's name is something like Night City, right?


----------



## gameranand (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah something like that.


----------



## theserpent (Jan 19, 2013)

Or maybe its some Indian colony or they wanted to show that as some mysterious language at least 60% of the people won't know its hindi


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2013)

Damn. Gotta keep the hype up.

'Tis rocks!


----------



## Jripper (Jun 3, 2013)

This looked mightily impressive.


----------



## snap (Mar 13, 2014)

Witcher 3 delay does not affect Cyberpunk 2077 - GameSpot


----------



## theserpent (Mar 16, 2014)

snap said:


> Witcher 3 delay does not affect Cyberpunk 2077 - GameSpot



Thats good news


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 15, 2014)

The trailer's so goddarn great.


----------



## theserpent (May 16, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> The trailer's so goddarn great.



There is a new trailer?


----------



## 007 (Sep 6, 2016)

Cyberpunk 2077 now has more people working on it than The Witcher 3 ever did


----------



## gameranand (Sep 6, 2016)

Fuk I need some new trailer or something about this game.


----------



## 007 (Sep 28, 2016)

Cyberpunk 2077 could feature a huge living city and seamless multiplayer | PC Gamer

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Fuk I need some new trailer or something about this game.



Me too


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2016)

007 said:


> Cyberpunk 2077 could feature a huge living city and seamless multiplayer | PC Gamer


To be honest, I am not really interested in the multiplayer part of the game. I am just interested in the single player part. I hope that they make game kind of like a Total Recall city, I guess. Thats what comes to my mind when I think about future and all. And it seems that game is doing exactly that, well add Deus Ex cybernatics in the mix of course. But you get the idea. Make the city a living place and voila, we have a awesome game. Obviously with Sci-Fi city, there are so many complications as stated that there needs to be rules that govern the city while still giving you the access of the city. For example In Witcher 3 era, you can go in any house, most of them will have doorknobs at most and people will open their doors for you (logical equation, don't take literally). Now in a sci-fi city there might be a AI governing the door of houses and when he sees that protagonist is not the person who live in the house, would he attack, would he invite and if he does then on what basis. Its curious what will be the rules in the city.


----------



## 007 (Dec 19, 2016)

CD Projekt awarded a $7 million government research grant to make their games even more awesome!. Read more here.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 19, 2016)

Too much over hype, this game might turn out to be a total dud.
gwent is no where close to hearthstone popularity while it was in alpha.

everybody needs to hype down a bit


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2016)

No release date yet...seems like grand children will play this game.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2016)

Yes four areas of research. One being seamless Multiplayer.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 9, 2017)

CD Projekt announcment about stolen Cyberpunk files
*i.redd.it/4d8kzs3g0g2z.jpg


----------



## 007 (Oct 17, 2017)

*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/nFfJ8iztb2QEix7DRfDSCK-650-80.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Oct 17, 2017)

Even Half Life 2 had most of its code stolen and leaked online and Valve had to re-write a lot of the game. But it still came out swinging. 
Perhaps these guys can still deliver.


----------



## masterkd (Oct 18, 2017)

I have faith on them. In fact in my opinion they are they only studio that work to optimize their product as best as they could. They don't forget gamers after they got their money like some othey studios. So I'll wait and see their actions.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 20, 2017)

CDPR's clarification about online elements and microtransactions.

*i.imgur.com/S6XflOl.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 20, 2017)

We leave greed to others. *Missiles fired *


----------



## gameranand (Nov 20, 2017)

007 said:


> CDPR's clarification about online elements and microtransactions.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/S6XflOl.png


I actuality follow the guys who they replied to on youtube. Good peeps.


----------



## 007 (Nov 20, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> We leave greed to others. *Missiles fired *



*Target destroyed.*

Example: 

*EA's next gen controller below*

Just like how we have DRM and always-online requirement these days, EA will bring in concept like credit card swipe required every-time to start playing games and their DLCs.
*i.imgur.com/67JOETn.jpg


----------



## 007 (Jan 17, 2018)

Rumour: Cyberpunk 2077 to be playable at E3 - Green Man Gaming Newsroom


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## gameranand (Mar 14, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


>


Its really old video.


----------



## 007 (Jun 11, 2018)

E3 trailer!!


----------



## 007 (Jun 11, 2018)

Cyberpunk 2077’s trailer tried to sneak a bunch of good news past you



> It’s been over 2077 days since we announced our plan to develop Cyberpunk 2077. We released a CGI trailer, gave some interviews and… went dark. Normal procedure for these kinds of things — you announce a game and then shut up, roll up your sleeves and get to work. We wanted to give you the Witcher 3 and both expansions first, which is why this period of staying silent was longer than we planned. Sorry for that.
> 
> As soon as we concluded work on Blood and Wine, we were able to go full speed ahead with CP2077’s pre-production. But we chose to remain silent. Why? At she point we made the decisions to resume talking about the game when we have something to show. Something meaningful and substantial. This is because we do realize you’ve been impatiently waiting for a very long time, and we wouldn’t like anyone to feel that we’re taking this for granted. On the contrary — it gives us a lot of extra motivation. The hype is real, so the sweat and tears need to be real, too
> 
> ...


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2018)

007 said:


> Cyberpunk 2077’s trailer tried to sneak a bunch of good news past you


Wholesome. Not only is this a god attitude, its also good PR when companies like EA and Activision are becoming more anti-consumer.

The trailer was good, but I need to see gameplay mechanics.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 11, 2018)

007 said:


> E3 trailer!!


Did I saw a turban wearing guy driving some vechile.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 11, 2018)

Eagerly waiting for it.
Release date confirmed ?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 11, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Eagerly waiting for it.
> Release date confirmed ?


It will be released when its ready. I am guessing Late 2019 or Early to Mid 2020.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 11, 2018)

gameranand said:


> Did I saw a turban wearing guy driving some vechile.


Punjabi taxi driver trope.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 11, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Punjabi taxi driver trope.


Yes, exactly that.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 12, 2018)

Is it just me or did the game look rather underwhelming in the trailer?It appears to be a far cry from witcher 3,which had an engrossing story with really good gameplay mechanics-lets hope it won't turn out to be a major disappointment as and when its released(it looks like a generic action game to me tbh).


----------



## gameranand (Jun 12, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> Is it just me or did the game look rather underwhelming in the trailer?It appears to be a far cry from witcher 3,which had an engrossing story with really good gameplay mechanics-lets hope it won't turn out to be a major disappointment as and when its released(it looks like a generic action game to me tbh).


Depends entirely on how we get to interact with the game world, characters and story. Also W3 had very different sort of combat mechanics in terms of swordplay and signs. When in comes to shooting things, there is not much scope for something which has not been done before.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 13, 2018)

The biggest surprise is that the gameplay is almost *entirely first-person*. With a helluva lot of guns to fire and damage values popping up as your bullets hit enemies, the combat plays out more like Borderlands or Deus Ex than it does The Witcher 3. There are tons of abilities to use during combat, including bullet ricocheting and a bullet time slow down that came in handy quite a bit during the 45 minute demo I saw.



The shooting looks solid as well, though it’s always hard to tell without going hands on. Shotguns, pistols, and an enemy-seeking rifle all had kick and feedback to them that I maybe wasn’t expecting from the studio behind The Witcher. It seems slower than something like Borderlands, but definitely faster than Deus Ex, and using abilities in conjunction with your guns clearly seemed important.



And while we saw a bit of stealth, and I’m sure using the Mantis arm blades and a late game wall run ability will help facilitate that, our demo was mostly guns-blazing. One cool moment was when the player took out an enemy stealthily, then jacked directly into him to get a schematic of the base they were fighting through, hacking various systems to cause havoc.



Outside of the heat of battle, however, Cyberpunk’s RPG core shines bright and clear. You take quests, talk to NPCs with branching dialogue options, and explore an open world only limited by your “Street Cred” value -- which can be increased by doing jobs, or even by putting on sweet looking cloths, like a leather jacket that had a 5% increase to Street Cred in addition to other stats.



Player choice seems incredibly important to Cyberpunk



That scanning is important, because there appear to be four different types of damage in Cyberpunk 2077: Physical, Thermal, EMP, and Chemical. Scanning shows you what damage the enemy uses, as well as what they are weak or strong against.



Yes, you can drive in this game.

Having finally seen Cyberpunk 2077 in action, I’m more excited for it than ever.



Cyberpunk 2077 is definitely not just “Cyberpunk Witcher,” it’s something a whole lot more than that. The core of what I loved about The Witcher is clearly there, but in a wild and exciting new shell that stands as something wholly its own. Questions about how free its open world feels, the quality of it stories, and if the guns are actually good to shoot when they are in our own hands persists, but having finally seen Cyberpunk 2077 in action, I’m more excited for it than ever.

IGN


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 13, 2018)

You can play Cyberpunk 2077 as a woman or a man
We learned a lot of things during our demo session with CD Projekt's long-awaited Cyberpunk 2077 today, including that you'll be able to play the game as either a woman or a man, each with full voice-acted dialogue. The game will feature a full-on character creation system that will enable gender selection as well as your history and the path you've followed through your cyber-life, all of which will have an impact on how you're perceived, and how the game will unfold. 

Hair styles, tattoos, body type, makeup, and clothing will also be customizable, and of course there will be stats to play with as well: Strength, constitution, intelligence, reflexes, tech, and "cool," which as I understand it is kind of a mix of how rad you are (a vital component of any true cyberpunk experience) and your ability to not pee on yourself when people are shooting at you. 

It's quite a change from The Witcher games, which were built around one very specific, pre-made character, and I'm really looking forward to seeing how CD Projekt handles this approach to in-game identity. We'll have a full preview up for your shortly. 

Source: PC Gamer


----------



## Vyom (Jun 13, 2018)

I am looking forward for this game, and I am not even into FPS games


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 13, 2018)

The Role-Playing Game of the Dark Future

*About the Game*


In 2077, America is in pieces. Megacorps control life in all its aspects from the top floors of their sky-high fortresses. Down below, drug-pushing gangs, dirty-tech hustlers, and slingers of illicit braindances run the streets. The world in between is where decadence, sex, and pop culture mix with violent crime, extreme poverty, and the unattainable promise of the American Dream.
In a world where you have no future, what matters is that you control who you are. To survive and protect your independence, you modify your body with advanced cyberware and take jobs others would never dare. You choose to live free, bound by no systems or controls—the only rules you obey are your own. Because you’re a Cyberpunk.
In Cyberpunk 2077 you play as V—a hired gun on the rise and you just got your first serious contract. In a world of cyberenhanced street warriors, tech-savvy netrunners, and corporate lifehackers, today you take your first step towards becoming an urban legend.


*Become a street mercenary of the future… Create a hero able to survive in America’s most dangerous megacity.…*


Create Your Own Cyberpunk Your name is V, and you can be anyone you want to be. Cyberpunk 2077 will feature full character customization, with gender, appearance, and personal background all affecting the shape of your game. As you progress. you’ll develop skills in urban warfare and network hacking, as well as modify your body with cyberware like infra-red eyes or neural reflex boosters.
Fluid Class System – Become a Netrunner. Techie or Solo.. or a mix of all three. Cyberpunk 2077 doesn’t impose any player roles and allows all available classes.
See Night City Through Your Eyes – Cyberpunk 2077 brings first-person perspective back to the role-playing genre. Deep narrative immersion is a key design priority, and you’ll experience the story of the game’s protagonist entirely through their eyes.
Interactive Dialogue Control – You’re a participant, an agent, not an observer. Cyberpunk 2077 features an interactive dialogue system that gives players maximum control during conversations—comment on an uncooperative character’s tattoo to please them, or end a conversation early with a well-placed bullet. The choice is always yours.
Game Noir – With its mature approach to storytelling, Cyberpunk 2077 adopts elements of noir cinema and inserts them into the future of video games. Without a clear definition of what’s good or evil, in Cyberpunk 2077 you’ll make hard choices to define yourself in a city that wants to bring you to your knees.
and enter the most decadent megacity…



Night City is a playground for dreamers, an urban jungle that offers luxury excess… or a bullet to the brain if you mess with the corporations.


Go Anywhere, Do Anything – Cyberpunk 2077 is fully open-world, which means Night City is yours for the taking – if you’re prepared. With 6 distinct districts to explore, hundreds of buildings and thousands rooms to enter, and dozens of miles of roads to hit, there are always places to be and things to do.
You’re Worth What You Have – The world of cyberpunks is all about your gear. Wear designer clothes, buy (or steal) cars, and acquire black market military tech to help you during your missions. Then use blood money to invest in properties all around the city.
Jack In, Run the Net – Night City is fully connected and offers countless cyberspace access terminals. As you explore the Net, you’ll discover layers of hidden systems, firewalls, and security programs deployed to fry your brain. During missions, you’ll clash with hostile netrunners defending corporate megabuildings—both in cyberspace and in the real world.
…to uncover it’s dirtiest secrets.

Story-driven and action-packed, Cyberpunk 2077‘s cinematic plot was written to provide a rich and robust single-player experience. Offering dozens of hours of main arc quests and lots of additional activities like side quests and Street Stories, the game is a good fit for both hardcore completionists and gamers who like to focus on instant action. Featuring CD Projekt RED’s trademark storytelling system driven by choice and consequence, in Cyberpunk 2077 players navigate the streets of Night City along strongly contrasting paths to arrive at one of a range of story outcomes.

*i.imgur.com/jKlcc9O.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/J4LpnX4.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/5Wia5nQ.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/qqucpSR.jpg 
*i.imgur.com/qt1fFJL.jpg​


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2018)

They really captured the Cyberpunk theme very well in the art design.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 13, 2018)

another version of GTA V


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 13, 2018)

*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180613/b37ffdd6c13b8ac74d1170184d2395f8.jpg​


----------



## Desmond (Jun 13, 2018)

Gameplay reveal?


----------



## gameranand (Jun 14, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> another version of GTA V


No I don't think so. These guys are not copy cat. They'll create something new.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 14, 2018)

gameranand said:


> No I don't think so. These guys are not copy cat. They'll create something new.


Ya, it will be different in game play style, story and theme, but still u can do anything in open world (skyrim, GTAV, Fallout etc)


----------



## gameranand (Jun 14, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Ya, it will be different in game play style, story and theme, but still u can do anything in open world (skyrim, GTAV, Fallout etc)


It doesn't matter what you can do and not do. What matters is how that affect you and the world you are in. The motivation to do things, the story, characters etc.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Jun 21, 2018)

The trailer of cyberpunk 2077 is really getting awesome day by day. Day one purchase for this one.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## Desmond (Aug 28, 2018)

Bhargav said:


>



That's some gameplay. Plus a nice EBM soundtrack.


----------



## true_lies (Aug 28, 2018)

This looks incredible. The world, the gameplay, characters. Getting a lot of Dredd 2012 vibe from it. Definitely looking forward to playing this for sure.

Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 28, 2018)

This is what Deus Ex MD should have been.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 29, 2018)

true_lies said:


> This looks incredible. The world, the gameplay, characters. Getting a lot of Dredd 2012 vibe from it. Definitely looking forward to playing this for sure.
> 
> Sent from my MotoG3-TE using Tapatalk


Yeah, with the mega building with its own micro-society.



Nerevarine said:


> This is what Deus Ex MD should have been.


Man seriously.


----------



## 007 (Jun 10, 2019)

E3 trailer






Pre-orders up at both GOG ($59.99) & Steam (₹2999)

Release: 16, April 2020

And for those CDPR/GOG fanboys who want a bundle deal:

Simply: RED CD PROJEKT RED Collection for $87.77
_(includes Cyberpunk 2077, W3 GOTY, Thronebreaker: Witcher Tales, W2, W1, Witcher Adventure Game)_


----------



## 007 (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Vyom (Jun 10, 2019)

Keanu Reeves bois!!!


----------



## true_lies (Jun 10, 2019)

As if reddit wasn't going GaGa over him enough, they do this. His sub-reddit is having a meltdown


----------



## cute.bandar (Jun 10, 2019)

This game was pretty hyped up already. Now...


----------



## 007 (Jun 10, 2019)

For the collectors! 

*i.imgur.com/ACXPIDE.jpg

Cost: *$250*. From the image, it looks like no PC version of the CE 

*Physical goodies:*
Collectible steelbook
10-inch statue depicting V, the game's protagonist, in action
Hardcover art book
Metal pin set
Quadra V-tech metal keychain
An annotated copy of A Visitor's Guide to Night City sealed in an NCPD Evidence Bag
Embroidered patches
World Compendium detailing the game's setting and lore
Postcards from Night City
Map of Night City
Sticker bomb set
Collector's Edition box

*Digital goodies:*
Game soundtrack
Art booklet featuring a selection of art from the game
Cyberpunk 2020 sourcebook
Wallpapers for desktop and mobile


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2019)

That LOD is insane. I guess CDPR is the new Rockstar.



007 said:


> Pre-orders up at both GOG ($59.99) & Steam (₹2999)



Cheaper than I expected.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2019)

true_lies said:


> As if reddit wasn't going GaGa over him enough, they do this. His sub-reddit is having a meltdown


That's because...


Spoiler



*i.redd.it/929pmzya7h331.jpg


----------



## 007 (Jun 10, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> That LOD is insane. I guess CDPR is the new Rockstar.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheaper than I expected.


Well if they had gone any higher in India, there wouldn't be any difference between them and EA. 
I am disappointed on the regional pricing. It should've been 1499 or 1999 (worst case). Anyway, I am not a Day One gamer so I guess I'll be waiting for a deeper cut.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 10, 2019)

I am not usually a day 1 player either, except in some cases. I think 2999 could be worth it (depending on reviews though). Like GTA5 is actually worth it's cost because of the quality of the game itself.


----------



## 007 (Jun 10, 2019)

CE Unboxing Video (Official)


----------



## 007 (Jun 11, 2019)

The guy who screamed "You're breathtaking" at Keanu Reeves gets a collectors edition gift from CDPR.

*twitter.com/CyberpunkGame/status/1137939405509804033


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 11, 2019)

007 said:


> Well if they had gone any higher in India, there wouldn't be any difference between them and EA.
> I am disappointed on the regional pricing. It should've been 1499 or 1999 (worst case). Anyway, I am not a Day One gamer so I guess I'll be waiting for a deeper cut.


You can buy from Russian GOG store ₹2152 (1999 RUB) using vpn . They removed the regional pricing because some Indian guy working outside India cried about the Indian regional pricing in twitter:  Girish Sharma on Twitter


----------



## 007 (Jun 11, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> You can buy from Russian GOG store ₹2152 (1999 RUB) using vpn . They removed the regional pricing because some Indian guy working outside India cried about the Indian regional pricing in twitter:  Girish Sharma on Twitter


Girish Sharma


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> You can buy from Russian GOG store ₹2152 (1999 RUB) using vpn . They removed the regional pricing because some Indian guy working outside India cried about the Indian regional pricing in twitter:  Girish Sharma on Twitter


I don't get why are they crying about regional pricing when they are working onsite and earning in USD?


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 11, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't get why are they crying about regional pricing when they are working onsite and earning in USD?


If rest of the Indians able to get the game affordable like him he will lose  his E-peen so he complained


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> If rest of the Indians able to get the game affordable like him he will lose  his E-peen so he complained


I don't see them complaining about ridiculously high prices of PC components, consoles and peripherals (because of customs & taxes) here.


----------



## 007 (Jun 30, 2019)

Only for the PS4 collectors. No PC yet .
Buy Cyberpunk 2077 Collector's Edition online PS4, in India at the best price : Gamestheshop.com (₹24999)


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 30, 2019)

wtf ??


----------



## gameranand (Jul 9, 2019)

Cyberghost said:


> You can buy from Russian GOG store ₹2152 (1999 RUB) using vpn . They removed the regional pricing because some Indian guy working outside India cried about the Indian regional pricing in twitter:  Girish Sharma on Twitter


Fucking moron that guy. These are people who fuck it up for others.


----------



## true_lies (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

Cyberpunk 2077 Demon Software Ability And More Detailed


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2019)

CD Projekt RED Dev Says the Studio Needs to Get Better at Finishing the Story Sooner


----------



## 007 (Jan 17, 2020)

Cyberpunk 2077 is being delayed to September 17th


----------



## Desmond (Jan 17, 2020)

It's okay I think, even The Witcher 3 was delayed.


----------



## Skyh3ck (Jan 18, 2020)

gameranand said:


> Fucking moron that guy. These are people who fuck it up for others.



Gave him a good retweet


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2020)

Female V

*cdn.mos.cms.futurecdn.net/mVWN273Z5WyRDNvAjbgUrE-1024-80.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Mar 12, 2020)

Is this game really not launched since Oct 2012, when the first post was posted in this thread? :O


----------



## 007 (Mar 12, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Is this game really not launched since Oct 2012, when the first post was posted in this thread? :O


That's correct. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Mar 12, 2020)

Vyom said:


> Is this game really not launched since Oct 2012, when the first post was posted in this thread? :O


Was announced in 2012 but development only finishing this year.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 15, 2020)

CD Projekt usually takes long time to create AAA titles, and then they faced the ransomware issue also with this game.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 17, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> CD Projekt usually takes long time to create AAA titles, and then they faced the ransomware issue also with this game.


Didn't really affect them. Someone asked for ransom otherwise they will release data to general public. CDPR said go f**k yourself.


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 18, 2020)

^ Actually I think it the threat was for 'not getting their data back'. Having to redo some work


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2020)

IIRC it was about data leakage.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 18, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1273647385294626816Release date changed to November 19


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2020)

Now it's the time of managing over hyped expectations. Let's see how the end product is. Kind of convinced people just won't be appeased when this is out 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Desmond (Jun 26, 2020)

True to its name, this will release in 2077.

Half Life 3 still won't be out lol.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 29, 2020)

I just can't stop from thinking it'll not be as good as we thought. Reviews might end up being good as Last of Us 2 but the game itself.


Also, is a night time scifi crime really a game we "need" right now? 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jul 2, 2020)

*RTXOn!*

*scontent.fblr1-4.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/105846832_3194285463964308_6341173218635330571_o.jpg?_nc_cat=105&_nc_sid=730e14&_nc_ohc=842sp7SN_20AX98dJUq&_nc_ht=scontent.fblr1-4.fna&oh=5c94d9b05312d4912b2472db9a988d2d&oe=5F21DF0B

*scontent.fblr1-5.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/105979862_3194285487297639_7789608099785404258_o.jpg?_nc_cat=100&_nc_sid=730e14&_nc_ohc=g9YDoNnBFpwAX_E9hjj&_nc_ht=scontent.fblr1-5.fna&oh=a6681f8a74627c337a6e11e5ab16cb5b&oe=5F21E85E

*scontent.fblr1-3.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/106171518_3194285473964307_591827568000809634_o.jpg?_nc_cat=107&_nc_sid=730e14&_nc_ohc=hnNAagzv1zEAX9bVBl-&_nc_ht=scontent.fblr1-3.fna&oh=f0d7bb577e5610ed2ba688df9bd476bd&oe=5F234FA7

*scontent.fblr1-4.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/105626944_3194285523964302_2185012108098468357_o.jpg?_nc_cat=108&_nc_sid=730e14&_nc_ohc=hS8cMJrwRvAAX9E3k7I&_nc_ht=scontent.fblr1-4.fna&oh=a507d621c378a59f16cba188d005bf3a&oe=5F218306


----------



## Desmond (Jul 3, 2020)

I know better than to be hyped these days.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 6, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I know better than to be hyped these days.


"Gameplay shown in the trailer isn't a representation of the final product"


----------



## Desmond (Jul 7, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> "Gameplay shown in the trailer isn't a representation of the final product"


Of course, I bet it won't look as good at launch.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 14, 2020)

Looks like what Deus Ex Mankind Divided should have been like.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 8, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303049174607433728
No microtransactions confirmed


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 8, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1303049174607433728
> No microtransactions confirmed


Never doubted that for the base game though


Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Looks like what Deus Ex Mankind Divided should have been like.


Deus EX MD Storyline was rushed and game is too short but the world stage is fantastic. It has no rival today.
You could build a world that is huge and expansive or small and extremely detailed like MD did.
Every nook and cranny has a secret and a story to be told, I doubt that would be possible in any open world game. Even if that is, it would be mentally exhausting to play it.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 8, 2020)

IMO DXMD story was really good but the gameplay was bad. It was more of a walking sim game than an immersive sim. People only played the immersive sim part (which was really short) but the story was in the walking sim part of the game.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 8, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Deus EX MD Storyline was rushed and game is too short but the world stage is fantastic. It has no rival today.
> You could build a world that is huge and expansive or small and extremely detailed like MD did.
> Every nook and cranny has a secret and a story to be told, I doubt that would be possible in any open world game. Even if that is, it would be mentally exhausting to play it.


IMO Yakuza does this better.


----------



## 007 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## TheSloth (Sep 18, 2020)

Holy cow! Thank CDProjeckt for making it not so futuristic in the "requirement" department ... I was expecting it to be GTX1080 at least. This is good stuff.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 19, 2020)

i really,really wish companies would start releasing such large pc games on physical media like Blu ray discs or dvds-it would make life a lot simpler for folks who dont have access to high speed internet(like me),also it would save the user from the frustration of having to download several gbs of data all over again in case of a file/software corruption.

Nowadays pc games are almost exclusively released digitally whereas console games are mostly sold on physical media.I wish this trend would change-there were times where i was very intent on buying certain games,but had to back out after seeing their humongous download size on sites like steam etc.

Also it does feel great to have a physical copy of a game in one's collection rather than its digital version-its really useful and can be sold/traded later as well.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 19, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Holy cow! Thank CDProjeckt for making it not so futuristic in the "requirement" department ... I was expecting it to be GTX1080 at least. This is good stuff.



It is going to run on the original Xbox One so GTX 1060 should suffice.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 19, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> It is going to run on the original Xbox One so GTX 1060 should suffice.


This makes sense. But I thought the console games were optimized for the overall architecture and not just around the GPU used in them, so a PC with 1060 would not be able to run the same game as good as Xbox One.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 19, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> This makes sense. But I thought the console games were optimized for the overall architecture and not just around the GPU used in them, so a PC with 1060 would not be able to run the same game as good as Xbox One.



Yes games are optimized but the GPU in Xbox One is very underpowered compared to GTX 1060
*www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/xbox...des 8 GB DDR3,features a igp cooling solution.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 19, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Holy cow! Thank CDProjeckt for making it not so futuristic in the "requirement" department ... I was expecting it to be GTX1080 at least. This is good stuff.


The minimum GPU requirement is kind of high considering its meant to run on XB1 & PS4, those have GPU similar to GTX 760. Most likely those are 1080p low & high 60fps (hopefully) requirements & old consoles will run it at 720p 30fps+ maybe.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 19, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> i really,really wish companies would start releasing such large pc games on physical media like Blu ray discs or dvds-it would make life a lot simpler for folks who dont have access to high speed internet(like me),also it would save the user from the frustration of having to download several gbs of data all over again in case of a file/software corruption.
> 
> Nowadays pc games are almost exclusively released digitally whereas console games are mostly sold on physical media.I wish this trend would change-there were times where i was very intent on buying certain games,but had to back out after seeing their humongous download size on sites like steam etc.
> 
> Also it does feel great to have a physical copy of a game in one's collection rather than its digital version-its really useful and can be sold/traded later as well.


Physical media is still in circulation but in much lower quantity for PC & even lower for India as its not a big enough market.


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 19, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> This makes sense. But I thought the console games were optimized for the overall architecture and not just around the GPU used in them, so a PC with 1060 would not be able to run the same game as good as Xbox One.


A PC with GTX 1060 will likely run it as well as on Xbox One X or Series S.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 19, 2020)

It looks like their main aim was Xbox X and S series will get the worst of the game in terms of graphics. But I didn't know the GPU in Xbox S is so bad.

Also, I thought the game on Xbox X will look way better than the PC with 1060 GPU, If we turn up the graphics quality same as Xbox then frames would drop in PC. Is it not like that?


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 19, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> It looks like their main aim was Xbox X and S series will get the worst of the game in terms of graphics. But I didn't know the GPU in Xbox S is so bad.
> 
> Also, I thought the game on Xbox X will look way better than the PC with 1060 GPU, If we turn up the graphics quality same as Xbox then frames would drop in PC. Is it not like that?


I don't think Xbox One X runs many new games at 1080p ultra, except FIFA 20 or bit older ones. Also, One X runs a lot of games at 60fps, which is a big step up from 30fps of XB One/One S & PS4. 

Games look a bit better on consoles connected to TV because you sit farther away, TVs are better than monitors in terms of colour, contrast, etc, resolution upscaling in TVs (for 4K TVs, in many games One X itself upscale stuff or runs natively) & motion smoothening in TVs (so 30fps doesn't look as bad as it looks on a PC monitor).


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2020)

Remember, consoles usually do checkerboarding to upscale too. Not many PC games use it, PC games use native resolutions by default.
I think rainbow six siege and Shadow of War is capable of checkerboarding on PC.

What checkerboarding means -> render every alternate pixel and fill in the middle pixel using some intelligent average technique. Its a poor man's DLSS


----------



## omega44-xt (Sep 19, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> Remember, consoles usually do checkerboarding to upscale too. Not many PC games use it, PC games use native resolutions by default.
> I think rainbow six siege and Shadow of War is capable of checkerboarding on PC.
> 
> What checkerboarding means -> render every alternate pixel and fill in the middle pixel using some intelligent average technique. Its a poor man's DLSS


Not sure what R6 uses, but it has an option to change render resolution.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 19, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Not sure what R6 uses, but it has an option to change render resolution.


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Checkerboard_rendering

_Though the technique is usually employed with the goal of reducing the computational resources required to render a scene at higher resolutions, it can also be used as a form of anti-aliasing, with Rainbow Six: Siege being one of the games to use it in this manner.__[5]_


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## 007 (Oct 30, 2020)

Delayed again!

*i.imgur.com/D2qWeDi.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Oct 31, 2020)

I have a feeling that they are probably facing some massive game breaking issue that they are finding hard to solve.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 31, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I have a feeling that they are probably facing some massive game breaking issue that they are finding hard to solve.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 31, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I have a feeling that they are probably facing some massive game breaking issue that they are finding hard to solve.


Some say it's the original PS4 & Xbox One versions that are creating issues.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2020)

Understandable. Staggering the releases could mean bad PR.

But I also have a feeling that the game might not live up to the hype. Remember what happened to No Man's Sky?


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 1, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Understandable. Staggering the releases could mean bad PR.
> 
> But I also have a feeling that the game might not live up to the hype. Remember what happened to No Man's Sky?


Not just No Man's Sky, there were Watch Dogs 1, Division 1 & more games which were hyped (not as much as this though) but didn't live up to it.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 1, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Watch Dogs 1, Division 1


Ubisoft is notorious for that. Their trailer and gameplay is never on the same parity.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 1, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Ubisoft is notorious for that. Their trailer and gameplay is never on the same parity.



PoP: SoT remake might change that


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 1, 2020)

chimera201 said:


> PoP: SoT remake might change that


Yeah, lol. Its a remaster being called as a remake.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2020)

Witcher 3 was also downgraded, to suite the consoles. If you see the pre release trailers the fire effects and everything looks very much detailed. It seems the witcher 3 enhanced edition for ps5/xbox series x will have the original effects planned.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2020)

Personally I feel them comitting to stuff like Stadia and next-gen has caused the delay. You think about it, and we even got a Half Life game but this game wasn't released still. Wait continues


----------



## 007 (Nov 5, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Personally I feel them comitting to stuff like Stadia and next-gen has caused the delay. You think about it, and we even got a Half Life game but this game wasn't released still. Wait continues


Why even go all directions in the first place? I mean, it's not like there are so many people waiting in line for a Stadia release. They could have focussed on the main platforms and later venture out into emerging platforms.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 5, 2020)

007 said:


> Why even go all directions in the first place? I mean, it's not like there are so many people waiting in line for a Stadia release. They could have focussed on the main platforms and later venture out into emerging platforms.


google's fat moolaahhhh


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2020)

Perhaps Google might have made them sign a contract that they have to release on Stadia along with all platforms.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 5, 2020)

007 said:


> Why even go all directions in the first place? I mean, it's not like there are so many people waiting in line for a Stadia release. They could have focussed on the main platforms and later venture out into emerging platforms.


I suppose Google paid a hefty "fee" for them to release it together with console and PC. What they didn't anticipate is the massive backlash they would get.. Thing is most of the executives that would profit from this money probably didn't even get the backlash and the crunching devs just testing and whatever for another platform are getting the max of it.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 5, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> I suppose Google paid a hefty "fee" for them to release it together with console and PC. What they didn't anticipate is the massive backlash they would get.. Thing is most of the executives that would profit from this money probably didn't even get the backlash and the crunching devs just testing and whatever for another platform are getting the max of it.


As with all companies


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2020)

AAA games are like blood diamonds these days I think. The human cost for developing these games are becoming too significant.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 5, 2020)

That's the reason I'm more into indie games these days. Indie has provided more amount of entertainment than AAA games since 2-3 years


----------



## Desmond (Nov 5, 2020)

Yeah, AAAs scope has become larger than the workforce can handle. This results in developer burnouts and crunch. Next-gen games are going to be $70 but still there is more developer crunch. I think $60 should be the maximum price and games should have lower scope to match that price and avoid crunch.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 5, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Yeah, AAAs scope has become larger than the workforce can handle. This results in developer burnouts and crunch. Next-gen games are going to be $70 but still there is more developer crunch. I think $60 should be the maximum price and games should have lower scope to match that price and avoid crunch.


Reality is its gonna be 70 USD + cut down content which will be introduced later as 12 USD DLCs.


----------



## 007 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 19, 2020)

007 said:


>


I think I stopped watching these after the first one. It's the hype that's crashing everything around it.

Ofcourse marketing wise they have done a great job. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Nov 20, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> I think I stopped watching these after the first one. It's the hype that's crashing everything around it.
> Ofcourse marketing wise they have done a great job.


And....they just dropped more videos again.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2020)

@007 I caught one of the Keanu Reeves motion capture videos. Won't lie was very interesting to say the least. Atleast to see his perspective on things and this game.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 20, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> @007 I caught one of the Keanu Reeves motion capture videos. Won't lie was very interesting to say the least. Atleast to see his perspective on things and this game.


link it here too.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 21, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> link it here too.


This one






Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 21, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> This one
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i also feel that it is not so good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 24, 2020)

*www.digit.in/news/gaming/cyberpunk...the-game-and-still-hasnt-beaten-it-57357.html


----------



## Desmond (Nov 24, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> *www.digit.in/news/gaming/cyberpunk...the-game-and-still-hasnt-beaten-it-57357.html


I am not sure if that's a good thing or bad. I mean a lot of players will very likely get bored and sales might drop pretty quickly once the gameplay streams become public and people have seen everything there is to see about the game.

In this day and age, public's attention span is not very good.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 24, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> I am not sure if that's a good thing or bad. I mean a lot of players will very likely get bored and sales might drop pretty quickly once the gameplay streams become public and people have seen everything there is to see about the game.
> 
> In this day and age, public's attention span is not very good.


And this much play time is after they have reduced the story line significantly.

I think this game came 3 years too late into the market. Let's see. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 24, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> And this much play time is after they have reduced the story line significantly.
> 
> I think this game came 3 years too late into the market. Let's see.
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Perhaps they should have released it episodically.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 25, 2020)

New gameplay released :






Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Nov 25, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> New gameplay released :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt' this that Playstation gameplay video?


----------



## 007 (Nov 27, 2020)

> Worried about copyright issues when streaming or recording #Cyberpunk2077? Don’t be! We’ve prepared a feature for all of the content creators: “Disable Copyrighted Music”. Just toggle it on and you’ll be ready to go! More details available here: *cp2077.ly/oHM7lQI



*yt3.ggpht.com/MQItyKNHt-MOhHlR2JsP5R-vkynGG39sK8gojQ5qdTwWm_3qFdvMCo3drni-nxYfAR-X77HTb-n63A=s800-nd


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 28, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Isnt' this that Playstation gameplay video?


Yeah. 





007 said:


> *yt3.ggpht.com/MQItyKNHt-MOhHlR2JsP5R-vkynGG39sK8gojQ5qdTwWm_3qFdvMCo3drni-nxYfAR-X77HTb-n63A=s800-nd


This one will be very useful for all steamers especially after excess number of dmca strikes on twitch recently. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Nov 28, 2020)

*www.gamesradar.com/amp/cyberpunk-2...nt-gen-consoles-according-to-cd-projekts-ceo/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 1, 2020)

Nine days now bois. Get hyp.

Unless they delay it more.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 1, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Nine days now bois. Get hyp.
> 
> Unless they delay it more.


You're sponsoring my copy right...? 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 1, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> You're sponsoring my copy right...?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Did you forget what you said in the Telegram group?

*ih0.redbubble.net/image.323872866.4874/flat,1000x1000,075,f.jpg


----------



## 007 (Dec 2, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> You're sponsoring my copy right...?


What is the procedure for sponsorship?


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 2, 2020)

Finally,  a gift from Digit Forum Admins to us peasants! It was long overdue but I am just happy and excited that it is happening!


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 2, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Did you forget what you said in the Telegram group?
> 
> *ih0.redbubble.net/image.323872866.4874/flat,1000x1000,075,f.jpg


Let's just say the situation has changed somewhat.




007 said:


> What is the procedure for sponsorship?


via steam. Send me  Steam Community :: wuod



TheSloth said:


> Finally,  a gift from Digit Forum Admins to us peasants! It was long overdue but I am just happy and excited that it is happening!


umm did I miss something ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 2, 2020)

8 years of development will reveal the Fruits now


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 2, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Let's just say the situation has changed somewhat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. But thanks for letting us know the our beloved Admin Desmond is gifting each of us a copy of Cyberpunk 2077.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 2, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> Finally,  a gift from Digit Forum Admins to us peasants! It was long overdue but I am just happy and excited that it is happening!


Yeah, for a low price of 16 crore INR, we will give you Cyberpunk 2077 with a free gold plated Rolls Royce.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 3, 2020)

Photo mode 




Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Dec 3, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Photo mode


Hope the main game is as ingenious and innovative as these side features. We'll know shortly. W3 had set the benchmark for what to expect from a future RPG and what it should excel beyond. Hoping there is some magic here.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 3, 2020)

*cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/329967861495758848/784111736147804160/FB_IMG_1607017192217.jpg​


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 4, 2020)

Cyberghost said:


> *cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/329967861495758848/784111736147804160/FB_IMG_1607017192217.jpg​


Why did you share a map without India timings? 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 4, 2020)

Perhaps India release time would be same as Singapore? But realistically I think they did not mention India timing because not enough people might have preordered it in India.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 4, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Why did you share a map without India timings?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


All are same time converted from cet for India it is December 10 th, 5.30 am IST


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 5, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Why did you share a map without India timings?
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Don't think video gaming is big in India, it is very expensive (except mobile games). I think many small EU countries might be selling more games & PC parts than India.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 5, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Don't think video gaming is big in India, it is very expensive (except mobile games). I think many small EU countries might be selling more games & PC parts than India.


Quite a few games do add so just asked 

(hehe I was just pulling his leg.)



Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 8, 2020)

Rated 91 on Metacritic Cyberpunk 2077

Either really best game or really big bait. I'm waiting for user reviews.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 8, 2020)

Got the Game on PS4, its 102Gigs in size.


----------



## 007 (Dec 8, 2020)

After installing 50+ gigs from GOG launcher, this is the error you get - 

*i.imgur.com/6KZdCPC.png


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Desmond (Dec 9, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


>


Sounds a lot like a paid ad, but perhaps that's just me.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 9, 2020)

Feed the Hype


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 9, 2020)

I am going to pirate this one.
Guilt free... This won't arrive in time actually.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 9, 2020)

Why not just buy the digital version?


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 9, 2020)

I believe digital version is 42$ ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 9, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> I believe digital version is 42$ ?


3k on steam, bit cheaper than GOG


----------



## Desmond (Dec 9, 2020)

I have half a mind to buy this from GOG.

I am waiting for it to release so that I can see how the performance is and to check whether anyone manages to run it on Linux.


----------



## Cyberghost (Dec 9, 2020)

cute.bandar said:


> I am going to pirate this one.
> Guilt free... This won't arrive in time actually.
> View attachment 19830


My copy arrives only at December 14th


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 9, 2020)

Nvidia releases Driver for Cyberpunk: Cyberpunk 2077 and Minecraft with RTX For Windows 10 Game Ready Driver Released 
Download Download The Latest Official GeForce Drivers


----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2020)

So, anyone here pre-purchased it? How is it?


----------



## true_lies (Dec 10, 2020)

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 10, 2020)

true_lies said:


> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


Wow. Looks like they actually delivered. I might still wait a bit before buying this though.

Bugs still there though.


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 10, 2020)

That recommended requirement of GPU : GTX 1060 6GB / GTX 1660 Super or Radeon RX 590 , isn't true at all after seeing the videos on Youtube. The game is around 60-70FPS on Medium settings on 1660S and it was not looking good. High preset looked better and that would be minimum for me to enjoy this game but frames were going below 60. It should have been GTX1080.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2020)

Ok, gave into the impulse and bought it. Man it makes my GPU feel aged. At medium settings I can manage ~32 FPS.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 11, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Ok, gave into the impulse and bought it. Man it makes my GPU feel aged. At medium settings I can manage ~32 FPS.


Did you family share it with @aaruni? He's been consistently playing it 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> Did you family share it with @aaruni? He's been consistently playing it
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Yes. He's been freeloading off me for a long while.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 11, 2020)

Man the performance is really dog**** on my GPU. Time to upgrade I suppose.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Dec 12, 2020)

very hardware intensive game. Graphics not that cool and good on my PS4. Probably, it has aged now, but anyways...


----------



## aaruni (Dec 12, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Man the performance is really dog**** on my GPU. Time to upgrade I suppose.


Unpopular opinion probably, but I kinda like playing it with such terrible performance. It hits nostalgic sentiments of trying to play GTA Vice City on a pentium 4.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 12, 2020)

Well, glad to see at least you are enjoying. I did play a bit more after lowering the settings. Getting about 40 FPS but no hangs so I guess it's somewhat okay for now.


RumbaMon19 said:


> very hardware intensive game. Graphics not that cool and good on my PS4. Probably, it has aged now, but anyways...


Very hardware intensive. Upgrade is a must if you want a good experience. I was planning on upgrading anyway next month. As soon as I can sell my monitor first.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 12, 2020)

Currently download Cyberpunk 2077. Got someone to add them to family sharing for now.


Let's see what the hype is about 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 18, 2020)

officially DELISTED on PlayStation store and all customers being offered refunds.

Source: Cyberpunk 2077 Refunds


----------



## Desmond (Dec 18, 2020)

Facepalm. They should have not released. At least the game is running relatively stable on PCs.

*i.redd.it/8kbteaia4s561.jpg


----------



## 007 (Dec 18, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> officially DELISTED on PlayStation store and all customers being offered refunds.
> 
> Source: Cyberpunk 2077 Refunds


Ouch! That's gonna leave a lasting mark.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 18, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Facepalm. They should have not released. At least the game is running relatively stable on PCs.
> 
> *i.redd.it/8kbteaia4s561.jpg


First the memes came to prop up the game. Now they will sink cdpr to new depths. 





007 said:


> Ouch! That's gonna leave a lasting mark.


More than that. No game ever has ever been delisted by the platform themselves. Apparently this is because CDPR put Sony in hot water over the refunds thing.

Expecting Microsoft to follow suite even though they have deals for game specific console versions(as in cp2077 version console) and whatnot. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Dec 18, 2020)

Is this delisting permanent or it will be back once they fix/optimized the game to run on PS4 like it was supposed to?

Also, now that you mention it, it is kinda funny to think CP2077 is not playable on Xbox CP2077 version .


----------



## chimera201 (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2020)

WTF?? Why too many bugs ? unplayable ?


----------



## true_lies (Dec 18, 2020)

Don't Sony or Microsoft have any QA to check up on games before they are released on their consoles?


----------



## Desmond (Dec 19, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> WTF?? Why too many bugs ? unplayable ?


I have been playing for around 12 hours now and I don't think the bugs are that major. But then again, the game seems to run much more stably on PC than on consoles.


true_lies said:


> Don't Sony or Microsoft have any QA to check up on games before they are released on their consoles?


Apparently not. Let's not forget that this is on the Playstation store:


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 19, 2020)

true_lies said:


> Don't Sony or Microsoft have any QA to check up on games before they are released on their consoles?


From what I have read, their QA was under the impression many of the bugs and issues would be cleaned up by launch. Apparently, that's the case with many games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 19, 2020)

*www.engadget.com/cyberpunk-2077-bu...removed-183051405.html?itm_source=parsely-api


----------



## 007 (Dec 20, 2020)

*www.pcgamer.com/cd-projekt-may-face-class-action-lawsuits-over-cyberpunk-2077


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 20, 2020)

The hot fix is available on pc now. Download size is 1.7GB

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Dec 20, 2020)

thetechfreak said:


> The hot fix is available on pc now. Download size is 1.7GB
> 
> Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


Anyone tried this? I am in my hometown for vacations, so can't check.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 21, 2020)

Desmond David said:


> Anyone tried this? I am in my hometown for vacations, so can't check.


I tried it once. Graphics settings got reset for some reason. Will update my settings according to @aaruni and post the performance impacts once I've done so. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## 007 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Desmond (Jan 15, 2021)

007 said:


>


Well, at least they are owning up to it and apologizing, unlike Randy Pitchford when Aliens Colonial Marines bombed.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 16, 2021)

It doesn't add up though. They knowingly made content creators not release footage before launch. Further they didn't let the old gen console version be tested by reviewers.

Employees have said they pretty much neglected QA on old gen on instruction. So ofcourse game is an even bigger buggy mess on old gen consoles. 

Sent from my vivo 1807 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jan 16, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> They knowingly made content creators not release footage before launch


That's pretty much standard practice in the industry these days. Bethesda didn't even give out review copies before launch.


thetechfreak said:


> Further they didn't let the old gen console version be tested by reviewers


They knew that last gen consoles we very underpowered, that is why I think. Though I doubt they didn't have QA for all platforms, they might have ignored what the QA said though.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 17, 2021)

*i.redd.it/011kblg3lub61.png


----------



## Desmond (Jan 18, 2021)

Supercut of the whole fiasco.


----------



## true_lies (Jan 18, 2021)

Inside Cyberpunk 2077's Disastrous Rollout


----------



## Desmond (Jan 18, 2021)

true_lies said:


> Inside Cyberpunk 2077's Disastrous Rollout


Anything written by Jason Schreier is guaranteed to be a good article.


----------



## Desmond (Mar 30, 2021)

Huge 1.2 patch announced: Patch 1.2 — list of changes

Hell of a lot of fixes expected.

Edit: 28 GB update


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2021)

Seems like best time to play this game is after a year's worth of patches, im glad i didnt jump into the day 1 bandwagon..


----------



## Desmond (Mar 30, 2021)

Best way to read the patch notes: *v.redd.it/s1wkwzk7pzp61

Fix: V now sleeps like a normal person : *v.redd.it/8n10jrjaa1q61

I think the game is fundamentally flawed and the core issues cannot be fixed. Only fixes they can do is to optimization, mechanics and quests.


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 30, 2021)

Will the game run at med settings at 50fps or more on a 1060 6gb after applying these patches?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Mar 30, 2021)

Memes have started coming...


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 30, 2021)

cyberpunk certainly doesnt look as bad as no man's sky or fallout 76..
and nms has been like the top 10 anime redemption arcs 
So I still have hope for CDPR


----------



## Desmond (Mar 30, 2021)

I'd say don't keep your hopes up. CDPR is not the same as it was when developing Witcher 3. Many key people have left the company.

But yeah, it does not look all that bad, performance issues aside I mean.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 21, 2022)

Patch 1.5 seems to have fixed a lot of issues.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 21, 2022)

Desmond said:


> Patch 1.5 seems to have fixed a lot of issues.


Seems so, I'm thinking of jumping into the game.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 21, 2022)

moaar, need moaar patches


----------



## Desmond (Feb 21, 2022)

omega44-xt said:


> Seems so, I'm thinking of jumping into the game.


I played it extensively over the  weekend, didn't break my immersion so seems like a good sign. There are still some bugs but unless you are looking for the bugs you won't find much.


Nerevarine said:


> moaar, need moaar patches


Yeah, though I'd like to see more content now.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 7, 2022)

Patch 1.6 has been released. Haven't checked it out yet but it seems a lot of new content has been added, mostly weapons, job types and some QoL fixes.

Full patch notes: Cyberpunk 2077 Update 1.6 released and here are its full patch notes


----------

